# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  tuyển GV MN có kinh nghiệm - Trường MN Ngọc Ánh, Quán Toan, Hồng Bàng, Hải Phòng

## bao.nguyen.334491

Trường măng non Ngọc Ánh, địa chỉ số 1A tổ Đường 5/1 Quán Toan - Hồng Bàng - Hải Phòng cần tuyển cha măng non.
 ĐT liên can. *0934662155*, *0936310609*

*biểu hiện công việc*
 - Giảng dạy các lớp học.
 - Quản lý lớp học, theo dõi – đánh giá sự tiến bộ của học trò và liên quan với gia đình.
 - buil giáo trình, giáo án Tham khảo theo cung ứng chương trình chuẩn và dùng cho việc giảng dạy.
 - Thực hiện các nhiệm vụ nhằm gia tăng chất lượng đào tạo đến từng học sinh.
 - Các công tác khác theo chỉ thị của cấp trên.


*Quyền lợi được hưởng*

 -   nghiêm phụ mới ra trường ( Mới vào nghề ) lương theo lề luật nhà nước + phụ cấp, thưởng
 -   tía đã có kinh nghiệm thì lương theo thỏa thuận.
 -   Giáo viên được hưởng các chế độ theo quy định của nhà nước: Đóng bảo hiểm xã hội, ốm đau, thai sản……

*Yêu cầu công tác*
 -       Trình độ: Tốt nghiệp trung cấp sư phạm (mẫu giáo, Mầm Non) trở lên.
 -       nhiệt thành, yêu nghề, yêu trẻ
 -       Có sức khỏe tốt để đáp ứng đề nghị công việc;
 -       Ưu tiên càn đã có kinh nghiệm.


*Yêu cầu hồ sơ*

 1.     Đơn dự tuyển;
 2.     Sơ yếu lý lịch có dán ảnh, có xác nhận của địa phương (không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp giấy tờ);
 3.     Giấy khai sinh (bản sao);
 4.     Giấy chứng thực sức khỏe (không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp giấy tờ);
 5.     Bằng tốt nghiệp hoặc Giấy chứng nhận tốt nghiệp (bản sao công chứng);
 6.     Bảng điểm, các cọ chứng chỉ  (bản sao công chứng);
 7.     Sổ hộ khẩu  (bản sao công chứng);

*  * giấy tờ nộp tại:* *Phòng hành chính nhà trường* *Trường Mầm Non Ngọc Ánh, liên hệ số 1A tổ Đường 5/1 Quán Toan - Hồng Bàng - Hải Phòng* 

 ĐT hệ trọng. *0934662155*, *0936310609*

----------

